# dual subs with SMS-1



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

I have 2 RBH 1010sen subwoofers and I am trying to find the best location and setup for a dedicated room 12Wx20Lx7.5H. I have been running them off of one RBH SA400 amp and SMS-1. 
-The subs are rated at 24hz-180hz (+-3db). Does this mean that I am safe to set the hp filter on the SMS-1 to 20hz?
-Also, I also have a 300 watt Bash amp that I am planning on running one of the subs with, would this be better considering I can adjust the phase on each sub?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

hdmiii said:


> Does this mean that I am safe to set the hp filter on the SMS-1 to 20hz?


That would be pretty conservative, would be surprised if you needed it that high.



> Also, I also have a 300 watt Bash amp that I am planning on running one of the subs with, would this be better considering I can adjust the phase on each sub?


If the subs are very different distances from the listening position it might be useful to be able to invert phase on one sub.


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

Thank you for the reply JohnM.

With the subs rated at 24hz+-3db, how low do you think I could safely go before risking damage to the drivers?


----------

